# KaKaRoTo created first PS3 Custom Firmware



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 5, 2011)

via PSGroove





*KaKaRoTo Creates First PS3 Custom Firmware*
The day everyone has been waiting for, is finally upon us. KaKaRoTo, famous for his work on the PL3 payload, has released a tool/script that converts a standard v3.55 Sony retail firmware PUP, into a custom version. The custom firmware allows the installation of PKG files, without the need for a jailbreak. Please note, this does not appear to have the necessary patches in place, that are necessary for playing backups. However, that is a very trivial detail, considering the grand spectrum of what KaKaRoTo has achieved. Stay tuned to this post, as I will be updated it with much more information, this news is late breaking and I wanted to get it out to everyone as soon as possible. Pre-made pup coming soon.

KaKaRoTo's Git

Via KaKaRoTo's Twitter:
"First CFW working. Grab http://bit.ly/hszcH3, then "./create_cfw.sh PS3UPDAT.355.PUP CFW.PUP". Permanently adds "install pkg files" menu."

"@josuaarzensek custom firmware is what you want it to be, you run the script on 3.55 OFW and you get 3.55 CFW"

Video of it in action:


Here's what KaKaRoTo said on his blog:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *PS3: First ‘Custom Firmware’ now working!*
> Great news!
> Thanks to the tools made by the fail0verflow team (and thanks to sven in particular for his work on the pkg/unpkg tools), the first “Custom Firmware” is now available for the PS3!
> I see a lot of questions coming up really fast on my Twitter account, so here are the basic things you need to know :
> ...


[/p]

Woohoo! Things indeed ARE staring to get interesting!

Source (PSGroove)

With regards to half the links, remove them if they're against the rules.


----------



## Jax (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 5, 2011)

Great News, I'm just going to sit back and watch how everything unfolds before even thinking about installing something like this.

edit: typo


----------



## Maplemage (Jan 5, 2011)

That's awesome, CFW =D

@BlackAce83 yes yes go set back and watch.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 5, 2011)

And the PS3 begins to head down the path of the PSP...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2011)

fuck yes custom ciosx for ps3!


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 5, 2011)

Even with out the playing of backups this a good step in therightdirection can't waittosee what tomorrow brings. Thanks for the news.


----------



## kylster (Jan 5, 2011)

cant install anything  unless the homebrew or apps is signed but does anyone know where we can get the keys to do it ourselves?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 5, 2011)

Its a good thing I didn't buy into all the jailbreak madness this is definitely moving in the right direction.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 5, 2011)

Can't wait for the ability to play backups, either way this is a good job and wow that was quick!!!

If we install the CFW can we revert back to the OFW as we please?


----------



## Bloodgod (Jan 5, 2011)

fuuuuuu.... now I gotta read up on how to do backups and **** again. either way can't wait for 8-16bit emus and MAME to come out for this beast. *Looks for 650GB HDD*


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

Great, now I need to buy a PS3 xD


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome for gamers.

Sucks for Sony and PS3 devs.

The homebrew explosion is going to be incredible.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Awesome for gamers.
> 
> Sucks for Sony and PS3 devs.
> 
> The homebrew explosion is going to be incredible.


It doesn't suck for them THAT much. Piracy isn't really as bad as they make it sound. And Homebrew would only boost the sales of the PS3.


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 5, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're kidding yourself. This is a very big deal.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup way more people are gonna be buying ps3's.


----------



## lordrand11 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah they're gonna be the laughing stock of the video game industry. However, that doesn't mean their console won't sell a whole lot more. Screw playing backups I want the homebrew. Maybe, we'll finally get a 99% accurate N64 emu now that would be awesome(looking at you PJ64.)


----------



## deathking (Jan 5, 2011)

i can dream of a amiga emulator on the ps3
this will be so great i might have to get another ps3


----------



## kiafazool (Jan 5, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Great, now I need to buy a PS3 xD


i agree with you 100%

psp and ps3 hacking just took over the internet and gbatemp
everyone is talking about the psp and ps3
no more ds/wii/xbox
just about sony fails and what hackers are going to do in the up coming months


why cant someone just dump the psp keys (kirk keys) so hackers can use them? (dumping in the sentence = public release)


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

Can anyone confirm to me that piracy isn't as bad as the companies make it look? Or am I just deluded?


----------



## jefffisher (Jan 5, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm to me that piracy isn't as bad as the companies make it look? Or am I just deluded?


wii games still sell don't they? that's proof enough


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, I was just worried that JPH73 knew something I didn't, which lead him to say I was kidding myself. And since I love to be right, I just had to make sure.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 5, 2011)

the problem isn't the piracy its that it CANNOT be stopped in this case.  that's why i'm loving it and i don't have a ps3.  im going to be getting one in the near future if i can afford it.  this is awesome.  

anyone if this will apply to any future updates or is that not forseeable yet?


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> the problem isn't the piracy its that it CANNOT be stopped in this case.  that's why i'm loving it and i don't have a ps3.  im going to be getting one in the near future if i can afford it.  this is awesome.
> 
> anyone if this will apply to any future updates or is that not forseeable yet?


It is possible to be stopped. Just difficult as hell. And inconvenient. But possible. Though whatever they do to stop it could get a workaround and THEN they'd be kinda fucked.
Well, now I know what to do with the 200$ I was saving.


----------



## dlf (Jan 5, 2011)

One problem with this is that there are only two icons under "game" now instead of the usual 10 or so. Kakaroto either meant to do that or that was a mistake. . .


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hmm...how long until someone makes CFW that will install unsigned pkgs or at least play backups...? Hypothetical question, btw. Not really asking. I'm more intrigued to watch the PS3 and PSP scenes explode.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 5, 2011)

LegendarySkitch said:
			
		

> Hmm...how long until someone makes CFW that will install unsigned pkgs or at least play backups...? Hypothetical question, btw. Not really asking. I'm more intrigued to watch the PS3 and PSP scenes explode.



well you are asking. Who knows? The scene is really exploding and at this rate not longer than a few weeks.


----------



## cacildo (Jan 5, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm to me that piracy isn't as bad as the companies make it look? Or am I just deluded?



In that Fail0verflow conference video, before talking about the PS3 security breakdown people were showing some results on the homebrew scene.

They came up with this number: Wii´s homebrew channel has 1 million users.

The wii sold almost 80million units around the globe.... i dont think 1 million pirates is that much of a deal.


Also, using homebrew channel dosent mean people stop buying games altogether.

Also, how many wiis got bricked in this run? And the consumer needed another wii and installed another HBC (not that many, i know. Like what? 5000 around the globe?)


Fact is... i dont believe piracy is ruining the wii or the 360 that much... but i do believe it takes a huge blow on the DS.

Because DS piracy is ridiculously easy to do! Just pop in a cartrige and bang, its done.

But HBCs, USBLoaders, WADs, CiOS, JTags... that stuff is kinda more complex.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

LegendarySkitch said:
			
		

> Hmm...how long until someone makes CFW that will install unsigned pkgs or at least play backups...? Hypothetical question, btw. Not really asking. I'm more intrigued to watch the PS3 and PSP scenes explode.


I see it happening within the month.
It's only been, what, a week since the keys were found? And we already have a CFW. Missing a few things surely, but a CFW nonetheless. Imagine what they could do in a month.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 5, 2011)

LegendarySkitch said:
			
		

> PSP scene explode.


your late
it exploded a long time ago...


----------



## Rydian (Jan 5, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm to me that piracy isn't as bad as the companies make it look? Or am I just deluded?


http://gbatemp.net/t259065-nintendo-piracy...hind-poor-sales
http://arstechnica.com/old/content/2004/07/4008.ars
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/20...-lost-sales.ars
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/20...s-are-bogus.ars


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Great, now I need to buy a PS3 xD


it won't be long for me too


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just need a hundred box to buy a new one!
Anyone interested in my second PSP? It's a 1000 and it's only a 100$!


----------



## .Chris (Jan 5, 2011)

to USB Jailbreaking devices!






 to KaKaRoTo!


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

To crappy security


----------



## SPH73 (Jan 5, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah. Piracy + Homebrew  didn't help the Dreamcast or the original Xbox.

But on the other hand, piracy was the only reason to own a PSP. But is surely didn't help the development scene. There were many months without a decent PSP release. I still remember when IGN awarded PSP game of the month to "nothing."

This is definitely PSP all over again. Great for us, sucks for devs and sony.


----------



## Link00y (Jan 5, 2011)

The German Microsoft product manager once explained why Homebrew isn't helping a console at all:

Most consoles are sold below value or with MINIMAL profit. Profit is made via games. Thus even if a console is used just for homebrew you don't give profit to Sony.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 5, 2011)

So has anyone updated their consoles to 3.55 and tested this?


----------



## synce (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm tearing up... Finally after 6 months of non-use I can have fun with my PS3 again


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 5, 2011)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> So has anyone updated their consoles to 3.55 and tested this?



you don't necessarily need fw 3.55 the creator stated it works with 3.41 too.


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 5, 2011)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> So has anyone updated their consoles to 3.55 and tested this?



I did, works fine. I can't do anything more than install this right now, as there isn't any homebrew available (currently) that are signed that I can test.


----------



## Rasas (Jan 5, 2011)

It works with some bugs and to be honest not very useful until people make homebrew that works on it. Well at least you cannot played backups or pirated version of games on it yet.

Edit: Woot you can remove it

Someone else found this method not sure who

The PS3 will not recognize 3.55 in normal Boot Up so you must go into Recovery Menu

How to get there

1. Turn off Playstation®3.

2. Hold The power button down; The system will turn on and turn off once again.

3. Once the System has been shutdown, re-press you finger until you hear 2 consecutive beeps

4. When you hear the 2 beeps take finger off power button.

5. You will be promted to plug in your controller via usb and then hit the PS button

6. The Recovery menu will pop up.

from there, you will see an update option. Use Sony Official FW which you can get from their website


----------



## omatic (Jan 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree - this is a biggie. This has the potential to make the PS3 even easier to run backups on than the Wii or the DS, and it won't require the purchase of additional hardware. And actually, Sony is still losing money on each console sold, so even if this results in millions of more PS3's being sold, it'll still be a loss for Sony if they can't sell any games or movies to go with it.


----------



## Rasas (Jan 5, 2011)

omatic said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you should also add that people might buy accessories which might contribute to sony get some money even with no software sold. I doubt the Playstation Move, Dualshock 3 Controllers and several other accessories sell for no profit. Then again people might not purchase any accessories.


----------



## Anorhc (Jan 5, 2011)

Also keep in mind that the PS3 (in general) is aimed towards older audiences. Older individuals are more adept to technology. They know how to do everything needed to get what they want.

Look at the Wii. Even though piracy is "rampant" on it, the majority of the audience aren't "in-the-know" when it comes to hacking it because they have no interest in knowing so.

I see this being similar to the DS vs PSP. How many young kids have a DS? How many of them know how to figure out that all they need is a flashcart and microSD to load pirated games? The PSP? Older kids. They know their technology, and they're going to hack the heck out of the PSP.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jan 5, 2011)

Kakaroto is dutch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





on-topic: Until this can play game backups without getting banned from PSN I'm staying away from this.
(My little brother will literally DIE if he can't play his games online!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 5, 2011)

omatic said:
			
		

> Sony is still losing money on each console sold, so even if this results in millions of more PS3's being sold


they have been making a profit on every ps3 sold since last april
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20003418-1.html


----------



## Rydian (Jan 5, 2011)

Rasas said:
			
		

> Well you should also add that people might buy accessories which might contribute to sony get some money even with no software sold. I doubt the Playstation Move, Dualshock 3 Controllers and several other accessories sell for no profit. Then again people might not purchase any accessories.


The profit margin on a case and a disc is much more than the profit margin on complex wireless hardware...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 5, 2011)

You realize...with those keys, we can probably find the Sony music keys...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 5, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> You realize...with those keys, we can probably find the Sony music keys...


Why?


----------



## emigre (Jan 5, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To make banging tunes.


----------



## antwill (Jan 5, 2011)

Why is it, that until the PS3 can play pirated games people didn't want one, but now suddenly it can and they love it... "Oh no it won't let me do anything illegal, I can't even pretend it's under the guise of backing up games I own..." and now it's all "Oh boy I can pirate me some games, better buy a PS3." Pirates and their entitlement issues.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Why is it, that until the PS3 can play pirated games people didn't want one, but now suddenly it can and they love it... "Oh no it won't let me do anything illegal, I can't even pretend it's under the guise of backing up games I own..." and now it's all "Oh boy I can pirate me some games, better buy a PS3." Pirates and their entitlement issues.


It's more about the homebrew.
But the lure of free stuff will always attract masses.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Why is it, that until the PS3 can play pirated games people didn't want one, but now suddenly it can and they love it... "Oh no it won't let me do anything illegal, I can't even pretend it's under the guise of backing up games I own..." and now it's all "Oh boy I can pirate me some games, better buy a PS3." Pirates and their entitlement issues.



ps3 games are fucking expensive YOU should know that you live here!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 5, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 Truth.


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 5, 2011)

And now it's officially time for me to order a PS3. Anyone wants to buy my xbox? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, inb4:
- XBMC PS3 (Gawd, media center possibilities are ENDLESS for PS3)
- Emulators
- Emulators!
- Emulators!!


----------



## antwill (Jan 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except I don't go around deluding myself into believing that I MUST have/play every game that is released. Don't hide behind the "games are expensive" excuse for your pirating either... you can import games cheaper and just as easily.

Also any American that dares use expensive as an excuse should think again.


----------



## trigger_ftu (Jan 5, 2011)

the last release of CFW for the ps3 waninkoko had something to say about it. i believe it was "installing custom pks's and patching system files is not true cfw" but hey anything is possible with one of the minds behind ps3 hacking at work of decrypting, modifying, adding to, testing then releaseing a custom pup file with all the needed fixings. hell thats what DAX did... of course after reverse engineering the psp game os that is.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, he lives in AUS. As do I. And you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Don't hide behind the "games are expensive" excuse for your pirating either.


do you even know where you are? this is gbatemp it's full of dirty bastard pirates!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yarr!


----------



## emigre (Jan 5, 2011)

I've never spent more than £30 (or be more more precise £29.99) on a PS3 game.


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Problem, trollface?


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 5, 2011)

I wonder if this will be big enough to prompt DAX to come to the ps3 scene


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 5, 2011)

ZombiePosessor said:
			
		

> I wonder if this will be big enough to prompt DAX to come to the ps3 scene


DAX has been out of it for ages. I doubt he's coming back. Yoshiro on the other hand...


----------



## lolzed (Jan 5, 2011)

ZombiePosessor said:
			
		

> I wonder if this will be big enough to prompt DAX to come to the ps3 scene


Doubt it.

Besides,what would he even do? The PS3 security is nothing now.


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 5, 2011)

lolzed said:
			
		

> ZombiePosessor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. There is no need for hacking anymore, for like, ever. (On the PS3)
Except for piracy needs and some extra features, homebrew is here to stay from now on on the PS3.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2011)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mines better


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 5, 2011)

games here cost 70$ USD on release, and some 2 months later i can get them for 50$ 

can trade in  a game for a used game and pay only 15$ 

or trade in a game for a NEW game for 35$ 

i dnt want to also experience Pirate Syndrome as my 360 has been giving me since the day i flashed it - barely finish the games i pirate on it, some i dnt even try to play :/  

on topic: wow ... i wonder if it will be possible to pirate and play online games .... hmm, naaah dnt wanna get banned like on the 360.


----------



## hova1 (Jan 5, 2011)

if it can install pkg files does that mean i can install PSN games? excuse my noobishness


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 5, 2011)

Someone give me a fucking paper bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's REAL.


----------



## synce (Jan 5, 2011)

Wait my lazy ass can't even play backups with this? ;_; We need homebrew and backups on 3.55, rather sooner than later!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 5, 2011)

synce said:
			
		

> Wait my lazy ass can't even play backups with this? ;_; We need homebrew and backups on 3.55, rather sooner than later!


Okay.

http://git.fail0verflow.com/

Get cracking, _I'll be waiting to see what you produce_.


----------



## antwill (Jan 5, 2011)

I like how Geohot was all "I give up I'm quitting PS3 guiz." and now he's back with "if you want a secure console call me", the attention whoring fag sure has ego problems...


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 5, 2011)

I find it fun, and annoying btw, that at ALL PS3 hacking scene websites, the community is only yelling "does this mean we can play backups on 3.55 now?!!!!".
Next news item:
"well, does THIS mean that we can play backups online on 3.55 now??!!!!!"
Another news item, going completely unrelated to any firmware:
"does THIS MEAN WE CAN PLAY BACKUPS ON 3.55 NOW?!!!"

And so on..
People like this, should be shot. Pirating is OK in my eyes, but you should have at least invested some time into understanding what is going on with your PS3.
(You can shoot at me too, for being a pirate.)


----------



## Rasas (Jan 5, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Rasas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I assuming they get profit off accessories while the profit margin on a case and disc results in more profit some profit is better then none unless of course they still haven't paid off the development costs of the Playstation Move which I doubt.

Piracy is going to happen if someone makes a backup loader so lets just drop the piracy issue.


*DEAL WITH IT*


----------



## antwill (Jan 5, 2011)

Rasas said:
			
		

> Piracy is going to happen if someone makes a backup loader so lets just drop the piracy issue.


Or you could just buy your games and quit complaining like a normal person who doesn't have entitlement issues...

*DEAL WITH IT*


----------



## Rasas (Jan 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Rasas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually buy my games...... I would take a picture as proof but I really don't have a digital camera and I don't have to prove myself to you so.....


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 5, 2011)

it came quite faster than i thought... maybe by the end of january we will see backup loaders probably first released on usenet
CFW is probably the safest way to run non-sony stuff


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jan 5, 2011)

i have to sell my second 360 now, it's banned thanks to AP25 before LT+, anyway pawn shop here i come.
maybe i can put the cash down on a ps3 if they got one.
also free games would be nice but if you want it now and can't wait just buy a jailbreak dongle, signed homebrew would be better.


----------



## redact (Jan 5, 2011)

nice, no more power+reset and i see no reason to not update now


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Rasas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OR you could just keep doing what you do and we'll keep doing what we do how about that?!


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> the attention whoring fag sure has ego problems...



JUST ego problems ?


----------



## antwill (Jan 5, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah geohot has a lot of problems but I was trying to be somewhat nice to him. And I don't have all day to list out every problem he has. Jay-Z can do that for me.


----------



## Gitaroo (Jan 5, 2011)

Ken Kutaragi original vision for Playstation was to go licence free, and solely making money off the hardware, accessories and their own games. The PS3 is sold at a profit now, maybe they are going back to his plan XD. Honestly, I don't think PSOne and PS2 will ever reach the 100+ millions system sold it wasn't for piracy in a lot of countries, even the Wii and DS. David Reeves, former SCEE boss said piracy did help the PSP in someway.


----------



## synce (Jan 5, 2011)

Why do people even bring up piracy? You're not going to convince anyone one way or the other... You may as well start a pro choice discussion, I'm sure you'll get just as far! 

Anyway this is still exciting but please call me when we can have online, backups, and homebrew all in one package


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 5, 2011)

Does it work if you upgrade from a jailbroken 3.41 to an official 3.55 through the PS3 Network Update?


----------



## Maplemage (Jan 5, 2011)

A PIRATES LIFE IS THE LIFE FOR ME! A BOTTLE OF WIN YARR!


----------



## Dead Ghost (Jan 5, 2011)

Piracy will be bad for Sony, no matter how you look at it. And it will be bad for us too, as we'll get less exclusive games then before.

Anyway, changing the subject now, how well do you think the Cell cpu could run custom emulators for modern systems, like PS2 and Wii? I mean, if someone codes a specific version of such an emulator for PS3, how will it compare to existing emulators for the PC (running on a 3-4 GHz x86 CPU)?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 5, 2011)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> Does it work if you upgrade from a jailbroken 3.41 to an official 3.55 through the PS3 Network Update?
> It should.
> 
> QUOTE(tails100 @ Jan 5 2011, 10:31 PM) A PIRATES LIFE IS THE LIFE FOR ME! A BOTTLE OF WIN YARR!


Teh piraets lief is teh lief for meh! Yo ho ho and a bottl of win!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2011)

Dead Ghost said:
			
		

> Piracy will be bad for Sony


BS 

piracy = ps3 sales!


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jan 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Dead Ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While true, confidence in Sony will fall. Game Dev's maybe aren't gonna want to develop for the PS3 unless it's more secure despite the fact that the release of the private keys will send sales through the roof for a while.

Worst case scenario, nobody makes official games for PS3 any more and it becomes a very powerful Homebrew device. I actually don't want that to happen...

Just as an after thought, Now that all the PSP models are open for homebrew Dev's, what does that mean for things like the Dingoo A320/A330? I know they weren't really a threat to Sony's PSP, but they had the ability to play retro Emulators quite freely. Now the PSPs can do the same, who's gonna buy a Dingoo??


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Or you could just buy your games and quit complaining like a normal person who doesn't have entitlement issues...



You know I used to totally agree. Then I got sick of all the shovelware on the PS2 (It had more crap than the Wii), and then got ripped off with ID's paid for tech demo Doom 3. Since then I haven't bought a game without playing it first. That either means borrowing or pirating, and seeing as lending a game is illegal I'd rather not put my friends at risk. I also buy used games, which is also illegal, but that's only putting the shop at risk and they make money taking that risk.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jan 5, 2011)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> While true, confidence in Sony will fall. Game Dev's maybe aren't gonna want to develop for the PS3 unless it's more secure despite the fact that the release of the private keys will send sales through the roof for a while.
> i would agree but the fact no console is secure as of now this gen doesn't make this a sound argument, that makes it just not as sound as you think it is...
> 
> examples...
> ...




The  smart move would be stay put do to cost of porting the current code they have completed to other systems or even the cost of starting from scratch on what ever IP the 3rd party is developing.


----------



## easycrashing (Jan 5, 2011)

omatic said:
			
		

> I agree - this is a biggie. This has the potential to make the PS3 even easier to run backups on than the Wii or the DS,



Other than PS3 games being way bigger in file size


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jan 5, 2011)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the release of the private keys that will send Dev's running for the hills. All consoles have their flaws in security, _(the Wii has laughable security as we all know)_ but AFAIK no console has *ever* had it's private keys discovered, _(while the console still in production, if at all)_. This is truly an Epic Fail on Sony's part.

I was over-simplifying things too, I know it's never going to be that 'black and white', but I can't stress enough how much of a monumental cock-up Sony have made.

Hacking and Piracy are two different creatures to you and me, but game Dav's don't see it that way, I'm sure..


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 5, 2011)

easycrashing said:
			
		

> omatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really by much, the average PS3 game torrent is about 8 gig. Not many games have needed BluRay. Swapping discs is only an issue if you have to do it every few minutes of game play, not every 10-20 hours.


----------



## cacildo (Jan 5, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> omatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny enough, every single news about piracy on the PS3 came after april10


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 5, 2011)

cacildo said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

Is it eventually going to be safe to go online and play backups at the same time? I buy all my games I play online of course. 

However, Namco still refuses to localize tales games. I was planning to import if they didn't localize, but now, they can go screw themselves, especially since there is translation patchs in the work.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2011)

Dead Ghost said:
			
		

> Piracy will be bad for Sony, no matter how you look at it. And it will be bad for us too, as we'll get less exclusive games then before.
> 
> Anyway, changing the subject now, how well do you think the Cell cpu could run custom emulators for modern systems, like PS2 and Wii? I mean, if someone codes a specific version of such an emulator for PS3, how will it compare to existing emulators for the PC (running on a 3-4 GHz x86 CPU)?


Well, if you're running a single-core 3Ghz x86 CPU, with a not-that-good GPU, then the PS3 MIGHT actually fare better, if they aggressively optimize it for it (and I'm pretty sure there are really few developers which have the will/patience/knowledge to do that on a console), but I'm pretty skeptical about a result like that. You'll probably get emulators doing just like that or even slightly worse.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm loving this for the reason that this might bring on some killer homebrew. The PS3 has the potential for being the best emulation machine out there right now.

On the other hand, we will see a drastic drop in good games because of this, and if a "cwcheat-like" program comes out for the PS3, we might see playing online games on the PS3 just as much as a joke as the Wii.


----------



## antwill (Jan 5, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for the fact there's this wonderful thing called demos. Sure most people will argue that they don't help, but then there's a thing which is totally not illegal and everyone does it called renting games, there's no reason to use your argument at all.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 5, 2011)

Bloodgod said:
			
		

> fuuuuuu.... now I gotta read up on how to do backups and **** again. either way can't wait for 8-16bit emus and MAME to come out for this beast. *Looks for 650GB HDD*



yep i can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but only problem with this CFW is you can't do anything with it right now so we have to wait a bit longer, plus there is always the problem of restoring the ps3 to it's original state after, i hope that is a option.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1000 i really can't wait till we have a XBMC port, i will retire my old xbox 1 if that happens


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These days demos are a joke, and only let you see what the devs WANT you to see. Its kind of like watching the trailer to a movie. You think its awesome just from the trailer, but then you're let down.

On the other hand, renting IS the best way to go. You get a full feel of what the game is all about.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

Won't be long before it can run backups. I mean, now that this custom firmware is out, it's not long before someone does the rest of the work. Especially since someone already released one, any other hackers could easily take the one just released and enable backups.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 5, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> These days demos are a joke, and only let you see what the devs WANT you to see. Its kind of like watching the trailer to a movie. You think its awesome just from the trailer, but then you're let down.



i agree, so many times i thought the demo was good and i brought the game, only to be disappointed when i brought the full game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it dosn't help with biased reviews on the internet.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every good parts of the movies are in the trailer, so usually, the rest of the movie just suck.


----------



## trigger_ftu (Jan 5, 2011)

hey guys it's been released over on ps3-hacks the update.pup and updates on if it works or not. so far .



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Say whaaat? If you’re following KaKaRoTo you know exactly what’s up:
> 
> First CFW working. Grab http://bit.ly/hszcH3, then “./create_cfw.sh PS3UPDAT.355.PUP CFW.PUP”. Permanently adds “install pkg files” menu.
> 
> ...



personally i'm goin to have to try it later but others are more then welcome to jumpin over there and tryin it. 

source

to all none of the links link to any sony code all of it is homebrew related. if you don't believe me check it. it has the tools made and released by team fail0verfl0w. it has the link to team fail0verf0w's git. none of it is linked to sony's copyrighted material. on top of that this is also a guid to how to do it yourself. the source link leads to the main link that i found this information.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 5, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Except for the fact there's this wonderful thing called demos. Sure most people will argue that they don't help, but then there's a thing which is totally not illegal and everyone does it called renting games, there's no reason to use your argument at all.



Every game has a demo? I was in my local Game yesterday, the only game on a demo machine was still Halo 3. I have never hooked my 360 or PS3 to the network (I personally don't like online gaming) so I don't know if you get more demos on them than other platforms. I have been told by some people that a few games have great demos and the game itself is shit, but I'll admit that stinks of BS to me.

And the rental thing, well the publishers still gets money for the undeserving crap they force out. There's also the fact that if you're lucky enough to find a rental place still open over a decade after most of them went out of business they don't tend to have the games I'm interested in either. But I guess that's my fault for not directly linking my enjoyment of the game to marketing hype and chart position.

The answer here is to make games publishers and retailers follow the law. If I buy a CD and think it's crap I can return it and get my money back as long as it hasn't been too long since I bought it and haven't damaged it. Same with DVD's and books. I walk out of a movie in the cinema before the end I can do the same. Just for not liking it. I guess seeing as I didn't find it entertaining that means the product is not fit for purpose. Games are bloody expensive to buy, and even the most expensive to make are generally cheaper to produce than an episode of Doctor Who. Definitely cheaper than a movie. Why does this industry get special protection when it already has such high margins compared to the rest of the entertainment industry that have to follow laws that protect consumers from their abuses?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 5, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With my experience, 360 has demos for damn near every game, while PS3 users get shafted in that aspect.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 5, 2011)

trigger_ftu said:
			
		

> Update: And success! She flashed without bricking! Mind you, as jjolano reports via the comments, many XMB items under the GAME menu are missing:* Trophies, Game Data Utility, Save Data, etc…* Games (disc loaded) still boot, install and play however. I’m online with PSN too. Go Netflix!



erm, so how are people going to acess thier save data and trophies? and why are they missing?


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 5, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Every game has a demo? I was in my local Game yesterday, the only game on a demo machine was still Halo 3. I have never hooked my 360 or PS3 to the network (I personally don't like online gaming) so I don't know if you get more demos on them than other platforms. I have been told by some people that a few games have great demos and the game itself is shit, but I'll admit that stinks of BS to me.



i think maybe he was taking about demo discs not demo kiosks... you can still game demo discs for ps3 official playstation magazine have them.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 5, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> With my experience, 360 has demos for damn near every game, while PS3 users get shafted in that aspect.
> 
> Really, cool. I've only played two games on my 360, so that might have me looking into Live and breathe a little life into the noisy doorstop. Probably won't though, I don't trust any of the console companies with my personal information.
> 
> ...



I seriously didn't know they still made games magazines. That seems a bit 1980's, lol.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 5, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, they still do although i don't know how long that will last.

UPDATE i just found out that there is a CFW out there that has all the missing stuff from the older CFW included! i can't link though but it is out there, also it says you are now able to install signed pkg files now.

(so yeah i am not sure, that is what the post said but don't keep your hopes up, that website is so full of shit most of the time)


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a version of the cfw that has a fix for the game data, savegame and trophy issue and it works, I installed it on my second ps3.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 5, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> There is a version of the cfw that has a fix for the game data, savegame and trophy issue and it works, I installed it on my second ps3.



for real? cool, i will hold out a bit longer and see what sony are going to do first before installing.

edit: LMAO can you imagine how bad COD black ops will be like online now that almost everyone wil have jailbroken ps3s XD i am glad i don't play it.

another edit: i just got a reply about the cfw on the other forums, according to him, the missing features are there but you can't use them, that is quite stupid imo, lets hope a fix comes soon, there is no need to install it right now as you can't do anything with it anyway.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 5, 2011)

Is Sony able to detect modified PS3 on the network ? I mean, is it possible to be banned from the PSN because of that ?

And do you think that it will be possible to play online with downloaded games ?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a second PS3 I use for these kind of things. It doesn't matter if sony can ban you. PS3 are dead cheap right now, buy a new one and use it to play any games you want to pirate. Use your other ps3 to play legit online.

This is what I did, because I wanted to get the japanese versions of tales of graces f and tales of vesperia, but since namco are too much of douches to localize them, why should I import and give them my money? I mean they can go screw themselves for all I care.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 5, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Is Sony able to detect modified PS3 on the network ? I mean, is it possible to be banned from the PSN because of that ?
> 
> And do you think that it will be possible to play online with downloaded games ?
> 
> ...



yeah i don't have that option atm, i have my main console online and my boyfriend's console that he uses online too, i have a lot of purchases online too via PSN plus a level 15 trophy account too, i would have a lot to loose if i got banned... a 3rd ps3 is an only option.

lol yeah if you lived in europe it's much much worser when it comes to japanese releases getting a translation and such, importing is a option but dam is it expensive, very expensive, with this jailbreak that won't be a problem anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (just need a 3rd ps3 though XD)


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Dont double post jalaneme. You should know that by now.

Wow this looks awesome. Im waiting till there are ways to play backups and what not, but i am looking into getting a ps3 now.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am in the same boat as you, except my gf doesn't have a ps3, she uses mine and of course, I have an account with a level 14 trophy count and I have 19 platinum, almost 20. I mean I still have to get to level 50 in red dead redemption and without double xp, this thing is a pain. I think I will get other platinum while waiting for the next double xp event. I will play things like Sly collection ands tuff I didn't have time to play before.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 5, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I am in the same boat as you, except my gf doesn't have a ps3, she uses mine and of course, I have an account with a level 14 trophy count and I have 19 platinum, almost 20. I mean I still have to get to level 50 in red dead redemption and without double xp, this thing is a pain. I think I will get other platinum while waiting for the next double xp event. I will play things like Sly collection ands tuff I didn't have time to play before.



i have 24 platinum's, hopefully gran turismo 5 will be my 25th but i can only dream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i haven't touched my ps3 in over a week i've been too ill to play much anyways. (apart from good old retro stuff.)


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will get GT5 platinum eventually, but that game is extremely frustrating. I am only at 20/60 golds in licenses (only did B and A, haven't touched the rest) and I am already extremely frustrated. Of course, special events are extremely hard, aside go kart which any average idiot could complete in first try. Top gear events were a pain, especially intermediate ones and the rest of the high level events are also very frustrating and makes me wanna go outside and kill the first random person I see.

It seems Polyphony Digital didn't make a game to make people have fun, but to anger everyone and take the fun out of it.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 5, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I will get GT5 platinum eventually, but that game is extremely frustrating. I am only at 20/60 golds in licenses (only did B and A, haven't touched the rest) and I am already extremely frustrated. Of course, special events are extremely hard, aside go kart which any average idiot could complete in first try. Top gear events were a pain, especially intermediate ones and the rest of the high level events are also very frustrating and makes me wanna go outside and kill the first random person I see.
> 
> It seems Polyphony Digital didn't make a game to make people have fun, but to anger everyone and take the fun out of it.



hah tell me about it! i brought the signature edition so i got the chrome and stealth cars included and man do those cars give you a boost in most of the races, i was overlapping all the AI cars it was hilarious XD and don't get me started on that top gear special event it's near impossible to even overtake the first volkswagen let alone get 1st place! i won't even bother mentioning the go kart special event.. but anyways we should get in topic before the mods get angry lol


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

If you wait a few months, I am sure you won't have to buy a second ps3 to play online with backups. With the private keys, they'd be able to make backups running and Sony would think the ps3 is running the official game disc. 

They wouldn't be able to tell the difference, unless of course, you're dumb enough to actually cheat online or go online with a game if you have it before release day or if somehow more then 100 platinum trophies appear in your account on a short period of time.

My brother hacked his 360, he is being on xbox live since the start. He has never cheated, never went online before a game release and he has never been caught. Of course, no way Microsoft would even catch him.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 5, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> If you wait a few months, I am sure you won't have to buy a second ps3 to play online with backups. With the private keys, they'd be able to make backups running and Sony would think the ps3 is running the official game disc.
> 
> *They wouldn't be able to tell the difference, unless of course, you're dumb enough to actually cheat online or go online with a game if you have it before release day or if somehow more then 100 platinum trophies appear in your account on a short period of time.*
> 
> My brother hacked his 360, he is being on xbox live since the start. He has never cheated, never went online before a game release and he has never been caught. *Of course, no way Microsoft would even catch him.*



I thought the same thing with my 360. I went for 3 years without being banned. Then I did. Contrary to popular belief, the only way to not get banned from Live with a 100% success rate is to not flash the firmware altogether.

I'm assuming the same will happen for PS3. No one knows what info Sony can glean from your console data.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



However, with those keys, you don't need to flash the firmware at all, you could install applications and backups with the official firmware. On the xbox 360, you have to flash it, unless the keys have been found and I haven't heard about it. Don't really care about the 360, I think that console suck.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 5, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I'm assuming the same will happen for PS3. No one knows what info Sony can glean from your console data.
> 
> +1
> 
> ...



lol hopefully with these keys we get something out of them like a stealth mode or something, although the xbox 360 has a stealth mode too i have heard people have got banned anyway so meh.


----------



## trigger_ftu (Jan 5, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly. if the homebrew and apps are signed for it though. should be able to work on a ps3 or psp no problem w/o the need of cfw.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 5, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true. However, we don't know whether or not Sony can tell WHERE the applications (or pirated games for that matter) are run FROM. We still don't have the Blu-ray keys, meaning burnt games are a no go for now, so it would have to be completely from the HDD, and Sony might be able to detect that. Also, if you run homebrew the title code may be different from a retail game and that would be a massive red flag.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

Of course, if you wanna play backups, you'd have to install it on the official firmware and then Sony would just think you're running the official disc. Of course, the downside to installing on the official firmware, you'd have to boot in service mode to install something, but booting in service mode each time you wanna install something would sure beat having a cfw and being banned.

I say wait, I am sure the scene will find a way. Unlike with the wii and 360, they have the keys for the PS3, which the other 2 consoles don't. they might be able to makes something different out of this.


----------



## trigger_ftu (Jan 5, 2011)

yo MOD my post din't have compiled pup files or sony code it had a tut on how to do it your self with tools released by team fail0verfl0w. and a link to the website that has teh tut and files needed to do so.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Of course, if you wanna play backups, you'd have to install it on the official firmware and then Sony would just think you're running the official disc. Of course, the downside to installing on the official firmware, you'd have to boot in service mode to install something, but booting in service mode each time you wanna install something would sure beat having a cfw and being banned.
> 
> I say wait, I am sure the scene will find a way. Unlike with the wii and 360, they have the keys for the PS3, which the other 2 consoles don't. they might be able to makes something different out of this.


not exactly, if there was a signed installer then from there everything could technicly ether be copied onto the system from a usb device or installed through the installer.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 5, 2011)

trigger_ftu said:
			
		

> yo MOD my post din't have compiled pup files or sony code it had a tut on how to do it your self with tools released by team fail0verfl0w. and a link to the website that has teh tut and files needed to do so.



Because that info is not allowed on this site. if anyone wants it, they can search google.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> trigger_ftu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If people can't find it on their own, they clearly don't deserve to be pirates. I mean, the thing is everywhere, google will point out the right places.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2011)

trigger_ftu said:
			
		

> yo MOD my post din't have compiled pup files or sony code it had a tut on how to do it your self with tools released by team fail0verfl0w. and a link to the website that has teh tut and files needed to do so.


The source had pre-compiled PUPs to download just under it. Check for yourself.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 5, 2011)

I just found a bit of something interesting on a torrent site i frequent.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This was built using instructions and tools provided by kakaroto and Team 0verfail.
> 
> I'll say the following upfront:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 5, 2011)

I wonder if there are any jailbreak deceives that work with the custom firmware. That opens PSN back up.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 5, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it an achievement to be a pirate?


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey..stop arguing..please..
just google it or youtube it..thats all im downloading it..
i GOT  a few questions

1.With this i can play ORIGINAL GAMES online?
2.with this i can play backup games online?
3.a backup launcher is posible with this?
4. is there any homebrew yet?
5. i read you loose your trophies channel..that means that i cannot achieve them??? or just i cant see the channel

THX  A LOT


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2011)

Roxasorg13 said:
			
		

> Hey..stop arguing..please..
> just google it or youtube it..thats all im downloading it..
> i GOT  a few questions
> 
> ...


1. Yes for now
2. No
3. Maybe, but not for now
4. Nope
5. Dunno, but I've heard that the latest version from Kakaroto fixes that and they get visible again. Dunno about achieving them.


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Jan 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Roxasorg13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THX A LOT


----------



## hova1 (Jan 5, 2011)

so i can't even play the Tetris homebrew game?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2011)

hova1 said:
			
		

> so i can't even play the Tetris homebrew game?


If it hasn't been signed with the newfound PS3 internal keys, no.

And currently, there's still no way to sign things. We're waiting for Team fail0verflow for that.


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Jan 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> hova1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wooow...
so yar meaning that i cant play ANY homebrew....it doesnt matter if it is PKG format???


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2011)

Roxasorg13 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.

BTW, I just thought of the fact that this CFW lets you install officially-signed PKGs. So if someone finds a way to download a PKG of a full retail PSN game (IIRC, there should already be something like that around), you should already be able to YARRRRR it


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 5, 2011)

So would this allow to load games from DVD-R


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Jan 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Roxasorg13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holly....
so apparently AT THIS TIME ..this CFW is ..."useless"??? 
that means i better have to wait some time to install it..cuz i already downloaded the file..: /
wadaya say?


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 5, 2011)

I think it will install retail full PSN games, but the PS3 will lack the sufficient license to run it. However, these is an act file that probably can get decrypted and be able to manage that. But what do I know


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Jan 5, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> So would this allow to load games from DVD-R



DEFINITELY NOT....
MAYBE! you can from a BR...MAYBE


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 5, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> So would this allow to load games from DVD-R



this cfw will not allow it. KaKaRoTo has specifically stated that his cfw will not run pirated content. And besides i highly doubt one would be able to fit a ps3 game on a dvd-r, maybe dvd9 disc.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2011)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> I think it will install retail full PSN games, but the PS3 will lack the sufficient license to run it. However, these is an act file that probably can get decrypted and be able to manage that. But what do I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you rip content from it, most games should fit a DVD9.


----------



## JonthanD (Jan 5, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Out of curiosity I took a look at some torrent site today for PS3 images, I was amazed at how many where less then 4GB's I was also amazed at how many where over 10GB's... 

I guess if you wanted to play the great games your going to either need some BD disks or a big hard drive.

Not sure how bad piracy is going to be on the PS3 since the DL's are pretty large if you want the top end games.


----------



## dlf (Jan 5, 2011)

With external hardrive prices coming down, imagine having like a 2TB (or larger?) and having alot of these runing from that . . . . . . . .


----------



## Apex (Jan 5, 2011)

I tried to download a PKG off mediafire and it wont install after installing 3.55 Kakaroto, I guess this only installs signed PKG and the one I got wasn't signed or something, lame.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jan 5, 2011)

Apex said:
			
		

> I tried to download a PKG off mediafire and it wont install after installing 3.55 Kakaroto, I guess this only installs signed PKG and the one I got wasn't signed or something, lame.


Yeah, to stop (or, at least prevent) piracy I would imagine.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2011)

Apex said:
			
		

> I tried to download a PKG off mediafire and it wont install after installing 3.55 Kakaroto, I guess this only installs signed PKG and the one I got wasn't signed or something, lame.


All PKGs and homebrews out there are not correctly signed yet. So there's actually NOTHING you can install with this CFW, at the moment. Except PSN demos and few other Sony signed content you can find in PKG format around.


----------



## Apex (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't think it'll take long before things shift directions though; not like we can't install a CFW that DOES allow unsigned code over this one, and it's not like this things aren't going to get signed anyways; it's really just a countdown.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2011)

Apex said:
			
		

> I don't think it'll take long before things shift directions though; not like we can't install a CFW that DOES allow unsigned code over this one, and it's not like this things aren't going to get signed anyways; it's really just a countdown.


Yep. It'll be quicker to resign the old content though, we just have to wait for Team failoverfl0w.

Btw, it's gonna be a lot tougher for a backup loader though, since this CFW doesn't include the necessary syscalls to make it work. The kernel needs to be hacked, for that.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jan 5, 2011)

Is/has anyone tried this one PSN? I'm curious to see how it works.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a matter of time before someone makes his own cfw that allow backups or someone takes KaKaRoTo's cfw and just mod it to allow backups.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 5, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that is inevitable, was just making it clear to the user above me.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, it will probably happen sooner then anyone thinks. It hasn't been that long since it was revealed the ps3 was fully open and someone already did this much work. Give it a week or two before a homebrew backup loader  comes around.

However, it would be better if there was just a way to install the game on the ps3 like a PSN game in service mode so Sony wouldn't see the difference as this and a real disc(there is some retail games on PSN like burnout and inFamous).

A CFW is too easy for Sony to detect. I'd rather boot in service mode each time to install a game if it means not getting banned.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 5, 2011)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Apex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, its just easier to make it only install signed PKGs and seeing as the keys are available it should be a matter of days before PKGs can be signed anyway, so why waste the extra effort making a CFW that can install unsigned ones?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 5, 2011)

i think he just made a cfw as en experiment to show the use of these keys... more like an encouragement for further development
this will probably push other ppl to investigate further and develop interesting softwares... maybe even a program tht signs ANY program with the keys


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sony is going to announce the ps4 
Just a modified ps3 with security and a new main key...
So new games would have another key and cant be pirated on the old ps3 ...
The PS4 would sell very well with some very big hits thats going to be announced


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 5, 2011)

ok need some explanation

i hate  Sony but if i could get good homebrew out of this is it worth into buy a ps3 and what can i expect ?


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd like to see something like XM360, FSD, or CXMB for PS3. Unlock everything you'd want to that's on a storage device., have kick-ass custom themes, etc.


----------



## trigger_ftu (Jan 5, 2011)

>.> if you have the pkg files why not sign em yourself. if the source of the homebrew is out it should be easy for anyone with a linux environment. i'm not entirely sure if cygwin is good for tryin this. if anyone it up for tryin it have at it. i'm kinda sittin 6000-8000 miles from home, ps3 and main pc. lol.

quick thought came to mind. everyone is ballin about not being able to play backups. why? i bet ya right now someone thought the same thing i did and putting together an app similar to that of neogamma to the wii. a backup loader. a tool to run backups from a usb drive or internal drive and letting em display on the xmb through a iso mounting emulation within the xmb. it's not impossible just difficult.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 5, 2011)

trigger_ftu said:
			
		

> >.> if you have the pkg files why not sign em yourself. if the source of the homebrew is out it should be easy for anyone with a linux environment. i'm not entirely sure if cygwin is good for tryin this. if anyone it up for tryin it have at it. i'm kinda sittin 6000-8000 miles from home, ps3 and main pc. lol.


There are no tools available currently for creating properly signed .PKGs. I think there are tools for creating .SELFs, but not .PKGs. And .SELFs aren't very useful, because AFAIK, there is no way to run them without a jailbreak dongle.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 5, 2011)

trigger_ftu said:
			
		

> >.> if you have the pkg files why not sign em yourself. if the source of the homebrew is out it should be easy for anyone with a linux environment. i'm not entirely sure if cygwin is good for tryin this. if anyone it up for tryin it have at it. i'm kinda sittin 6000-8000 miles from home, ps3 and main pc. lol.
> 
> quick thought came to mind. everyone is ballin about not being able to play backups. why? i bet ya right now someone thought the same thing i did and putting together an app similar to that of neogamma to the wii. a backup loader. a tool to run backups from a usb drive or internal drive and letting em display on the xmb through a iso mounting emulation within the xmb. it's not impossible just difficult.



Backup loaders could be detected by Sony even if it's signed. Too risky, you'd get banned.

They should just make it so you can install an iso in service mode directly to the xmb and have it signed, so Sony wouldn't see the difference between the retail and that. I mean there is already games running from the xmb if you download them from PSN, like inFamous, burnout paradise and others. I dont think they run any different then the disc version


----------



## Nottulys (Jan 6, 2011)

I really dont care about an ISO or any type of PS3 back-up...I just want to be able to play regular emulators and whatnot....from the XMB.  Instead of throwing in my Swap Magic 3.6, and loading it that way.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jan 6, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> trigger_ftu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They usually have different ID numbers (I don't remember the specific term). I remember this because there is a save game for the PS3 game Warhawk that won't work on a PSN copy, since it has a different number than the disc copy. If this is the case, Sony would just need to keep an eye out for numbers that aren't supposed to run via XMB (i.e. something not sold on PSN). This could work for the specific PSN versions of full games though.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 6, 2011)

I've come to realise, this is going to lead to scam websites like those that sell the homebrew channel and USB loading homebrew.

And that's terrible.


----------



## Nottulys (Jan 6, 2011)

Devil May Cry said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah but when you play a PSN Playstation Classic title, it just looks like your Online but idle.  They wont exactly be able to check it if whatever homebrew is running like that.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay, so here's my list of questions:

If I'm already on 3.55, how do I install this? And can I switch back with relative ease if need be?
_I read the first post a bit more closely (I just woke up to a screaming baby so I'm not all here yet), so this question got answered._ 

What's currently available as a PKG file in the ways of homebrew? (Mostly looking for emulators for SNES, GBA, heck even PSP)

Can I still access the Playstation Store, and will there be any issue if I only use homebrew and not pirated stuff? I'm still playing through Nier, Splatterhouse, and Batman: Arkham Asylum, and I still want to be able to download updates, expansions and such.

And my final question, not looking for a link but just curious, has anybody compiled this and put it anywhere yet? I'm on Windows7 and really don't know anything about compiling things, or Linux in general for that matter. (I hope to see a tutorial on this soon. If anybody is going to type one up, I would cover how to do it on Linux, Windows7, and OS X if possible.)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 6, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> trigger_ftu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can feel ya on the screaming baby. I have one of my own. I numbered your questions just for ease of answering them.

1. Right now, there is a Hello World app from Geohot, so essentially not a damn thing yet.

2. For now, yes.

3. Yes, the CFW has been compiled and it's listed on numerous torrent sites.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 6, 2011)

OKay, and just to clarify on the switching, if I'm on OFW 3.55 and run the CFW 3.55, it'll work. That much I gathered. Will going back to the OFW be as easy as having the OFW PUP loaded up and running it the same way?


----------



## JonthanD (Jan 6, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I've come to realise, this is going to lead to scam websites like those that sell the homebrew channel and USB loading homebrew.
> 
> And that's terrible.




Unfortunately thats part of human nature. not all of humanity mind you, but enough that seeing something like that is almost a sure thing.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I guess all that's left now is to wait for stuff to be released. I'm really hoping for a PSP emulator, one that can have controls mapped to anything on the Dualshock3. (Kingdom Hearts: BBS Camera controls, I'm looking at you. I'd love to have Macro support, so I could have R be whatever the Lockon Combo is, and the right control stick is just camera controls. Wishful thinking? I hope not.)

When emulators do come out, I'm seriously considering getting one of those card-reader usb hubs for PS3. (My local K-Mart still has them.) That way I could keep roms and such on an SD Card or Memory Stick, and have enough ports for my external hard drive that I use for non-WODE related things. (It needs two USB ports for power >.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 6, 2011)

Devil May Cry said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet they can easily change the id of the game to make it so it looks like the ID for the disc version.

Also:

http://www.next-gen.biz/news/sony-responds-to-ps3-hacks

Of course, this is bullcrap since there is obviously nothing they can do, but they have to keep apparences.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 6, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I bet they can easily change the id of the game to make it so it looks like the ID for the disc version.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Lol @ Sony's respond "we are looking into it and will issue a network update", I wonder what good that will do...if any lol....Sony you are.... -_-


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 6, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Lol @ Sony's respond "we are looking into it and will issue a network update", I wonder what good that will do...if any lol....Sony you are.... -_-



i think sony need to realise that they can't fix this with a firmware update anymore.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 6, 2011)

This is an almost impossible thing to patch. They'd have to get a new key together and a whitelist for all PS3 titles before the new key brought up. Of course it would still be simple to get back in just by using the old keys and the whitelisted data (though it is copyright infringing). Even then however they got into the console to find these keys before would probably be simple to repeat on the new firmware.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 6, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> This is an almost impossible thing to patch. They'd have to get a new key together and a whitelist for all PS3 titles before the new key brought up. Of course it would still be simple to get back in just by using the old keys and the whitelisted data (though it is copyright infringing). Even then however they got into the console to find these keys before would probably be simple to repeat on the new firmware.


Even if they did this, the new keys would have to be in a firmware update, which would have to be signed with the old keys so it would work with current PS3s. Therefore, the update containing the new keys could be decrypted easily using the current keys, and the new keys could be found relatively easily. So it would be completely pointless.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 6, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On top of that, the keys are hardcoded into the machine itself, they cannot be changed.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 6, 2011)

Wouldn't changing the key invalidate everything released so far? I mean Sony would make any old games stop working.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 6, 2011)

Really cool. Looking forward to seeing what developers will do with the 3.2 GHz processors on these things rather than the tiny ones on other consoles. Will we be able to run linux on it again?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 6, 2011)

FUCK YEA JAILBREAK TIME BITCHEZ!!!

no seriously i really dont enjoy online that much just to not jailbreak to play online so it seems worth it for me


----------



## SifJar (Jan 6, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Wouldn't changing the key invalidate everything released so far? I mean Sony would make any old games stop working.
> 
> As has been said dozens of times in this and other threads: Yes.
> 
> QUOTE(chao1212 @ Jan 6 2011, 10:47 PM) Really cool. Looking forward to seeing what developers will do with the 3.2 GHz processors on these things rather than the tiny ones on other consoles. Will we be able to run linux on it again?



Yeah, thats the main project fail0verflow are working on. AsbestOS.pup - a custom update file that will install Linux, without Sony's limitations. I am assuming they or someone else will have a way to do it without replacing the Game OS, otherwise it kinda defeats the point of having a PS3 over a computer, but I reckon there'll be a way to use Linux while keeping Game OS before long anyway.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I've come to realise, this is going to lead to scam websites like those that sell the homebrew channel and USB loading homebrew.
> 
> And that's terrible.










I wonder if the PS3 linux will be delayed until somebody writes or ports a non-framebuffer video driver for it.  Releasing a linux distro that can do more than the official on would be an even bigger blow.


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jan 7, 2011)

Am I the only one who can't seem to get it installed?  I put it on an SD card and USB and with the names its tells me to use and I just get a No Applicable Update was found.  I'm on version 3.55 and i followed the instructions as given.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 7, 2011)

Having taken a look at this, I have a few questions again. All I did was install the CFW, nothing more.

1) I tried to see what the /app_home/PS3_GAME/ folder was for, and it didn't do anything. It said it couldn't be launched. Any reason why? What's that folder for anyway.

2) When we do have homebrew pkg files, where do we put them so that the Install Packages option will see them?

3) Why do we lose the ability to look at trophies and save data with this installed? This leads me to believe that it will be okay to use the CFW to install pkg homebrew, then go back to OFW and it will still be there. Am I right?


----------



## cobleman (Jan 7, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> Having taken a look at this, I have a few questions again. All I did was install the CFW, nothing more.
> 
> 1) I tried to see what the /app_home/PS3_GAME/ folder was for, and it didn't do anything. It said it couldn't be launched. Any reason why? What's that folder for anyway.
> 
> ...


Redownload this fixed version http://www.ps3-hacks.com/2011/01/04/ps3-cu...kgs-to-the-xmb/


----------



## Jimmy1994 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think of buying a PS3 ...but can i softmod it and play backuped games like in wii or not???


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 7, 2011)

If you did your research, then you can with Jailbreaking (up to a certain firmware), but not with this Custom Firmware. Easy information all over the forums. This baby was just born, give it some time to learn how to walk.


----------



## DasXero (Jan 7, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> If you did your research, then you can with Jailbreaking (up to a certain firmware), but not with this Custom Firmware. Easy information all over the forums. This baby was just born, give it some time to learn how to walk.


Best analogy, irony, thingy-ma-wats-it ever!

I love how this is unfolding! PS3 in less than 7 months went from "Most secure video game system ever" to "Exploit in firmware" and to finally (my favorite) "Most "unsecure" video game system (of its gen)"

I REALLY can't wait to be able to use homebrew, emulators, just everything that makes a homebrewed wii awesome. I guess the backups are a + too, I only use them for faster speeds.

By the way, I read somewhere that we didn't have the blu-ray keys, but later read we did? What are all the keys within the system Ex: Blu-ray, private, public or is that it?


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 8, 2011)

I put together a demonstration on how easy this firmware is to install, and revert back if desired. Also answered a few questions about things that people keep asking without researching. (I'm assuming that these folks would rather listen instead of read.) Waiting for it to upload right now. Will edit when its done.

EDIT: Okay, so I spend all that time waiting for it to upload, and its rejected for being too long. >.< I'll try again in the morning. Might have to record it again...>.< Frickin' YouTube and your 15 minute limit. *anger*


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 9, 2011)

Whats the point of having this now if we cant do anything with it????


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2011)

It's meant for devs right now, not normal people.  People need the environment to work in in order to MAKE the shit you're going to use.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 9, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Whats the point of having this now if we cant do anything with it????


patience grasshopper!


----------



## Shebang (Jan 9, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Great, now I need to buy a PS3 xD


+1


----------



## steveo1978 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wouldnt this actually be the second custom firmware for the ps3? Geohot had one in April

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/07/geohot-...o-custom-firmw/


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 11, 2011)

steveo1978 said:
			
		

> Wouldnt this actually be the second custom firmware for the ps3? Geohot had one in April
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/07/geohot-...o-custom-firmw/


But that was never released.


----------

